# 4. Kulinarischer Wandertag in Burgsinn mit 2 Mountainbike Strecken



## Blauer Sauser (24. August 2016)

Am 11. September ab 10 Uhr findet der 4. Kulinarische Wandertag in Burgsinn statt. 
Neben der Wanderstecke werden auch 2 MTB Strecken angeboten: 
Langstrecke: 52,7km und 1390hm
Kurzstrecke: 26,2km und 680hm

Startgebühr ist 1€, dafür bekommt man eine Streckenkarte zum abstempeln, mit der dann an einer Verlosung teilgenommen wird.

Nähere Infos unter:
https://www.facebook.com/events/514547738728713/
oder
http://flowtrail-burgsinn.jimdo.com/verschiedenes-rund-um-burgsinn/kulinarischer-wandertag/
http://flowtrail-burgsinn.jimdo.com/verschiedenes-rund-um-burgsinn/kulinarischer-wandertag/
Grüße aus dem Sinngrund


----------



## midige (24. August 2016)

Hi,

Super "Sportlernahrung" auf der Speisekarte .

Mal sehen, mit Anfahrt und großer Runde über 90 km und ca. 2000 hm, da kann ich ja zumindest einen Teil der Kalorien wieder verbrennen.

Vorgemerkt 

Grüße aus Frammersbach


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (9. September 2016)

@Blauer Sauser:

Sind die Strecken ausgeschildert oder gibt es Guides?

Danke und Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (12. September 2016)

Hallo,

also Strecke war ausgeschildert  und schön gemacht , kann ich für die große Runde sagen.






Grüße

Michael


----------



## Zementsack (14. September 2016)

Und, wie habt ihr den kulinarischen Wandertag per MTB jetzt erlebt?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (14. September 2016)

midige schrieb:


> @Blauer Sauser:
> 
> Sind die Strecken ausgeschildert oder gibt es Guides?
> 
> ...


Sorry, war in den Tagen schwer im Einsatz


----------



## midige (14. September 2016)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Sorry, war in den Tagen schwer im Einsatz



Kein Problem, ich habe die Schilder ja gesehen.

Von der Strecke her, hat sich der Einsatz auf jeden Fall gelohnt, Wetter war super und ich glaube genug Teilnehmer waren auch da.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Zementsack (16. September 2016)

Tja, ich bin wohl einfach zu anspruchsvoll. Habe gegen 12.15 Uhr die Langstrecke in Angriff genommen und empfand sie rückblickend als anspruchsvoll mit viel Schotterwegen und ein paar knackigen Trails. Erstaunlicherweise bin ich unterwegs nur auf etwa zehn Wanderer getroffen, und das noch vor der ersten Station und ganz am Ende, obwohl laut Zeitung 700 Wanderer und 120 MTBler mitgemacht haben.
Auf der ersten steilen Abfahrt in Richtung Friedhof dachte ich mir erstmals die Burgsinner haben aber viel Schotter. Der war da zentimetertief, hoffe es ist niemand gestürzt. Mehr gestört hat mich dass sich das Kulinarische für mich in Grenzen hielt. An der ersten Station hatte ich keine Lust was zu essen. An der zweiten Station bekam ich gerade noch ein Stück Kuchen, Tische und Bänke waren schon abgebaut. An dritten Station keine Spur mehr von den Bratwurstvariationen. Hinterher hatte ich mich auf Wildbraten an der vierten Station, also im Ziel gefreut, haben können hätte ich noch Rippchen mit Kraut. Denen habe ich dann doch zwei Stückchen Kuchen vorgezogen um Zwischenfälle auf der Heimfahrt zu vermeiden.
Zum Glück hatte ich einige Gels und Riegel eingepackt und die An- und Abfahrt nach Burgsinn war flach. Für insgesamt 116 km mit 1530 Hm saß ich 6:10h im Sattel.


----------



## midige (17. September 2016)

Hi,

als Anregung zur Verpflegung fürs nächste Mal wären Käsestangen oder Blechkuchen denkbar. Es ist klar, daß damit der Aufwand und das finanzielle Risiko steigt. Wenn schlechtes Wetter ist, bleibt man auf seinem Essen sitzen, es ist kein Marathon, wo durch die Voranmeldungen die Kosten eingermaßen gedeckt sind.

Die Schotterabfahrt zum Friedhof war überhaupt nicht lustig, ich habe an mein verschraubtes Sprunggelenk gedacht und bin schön piano runter.

Strecke war insgesamt sehr schön, auf der zweiten Schleife war ein Aufstieg auf einer Bikewaldstrecke, ich glaube 34, Richtung Hochstraße, den ich zufällig vor vier Wochen zum Teil hochgeschoben habe, weil total verschlammt, dieses Mal schön abgetrocknet und problemlos.

Meine An- und Abreise war nicht flach, in  Frammersbach hatte ich zum Schluß irgendwas mit 105 km und ca. 2100 hm, Fahrzeit an die 8 h.

Nächstes Mal fahren wir Flowtrail  , immer rauf und runter .

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Zementsack (17. September 2016)

Es wundert mich etwas, dass es von Frammersbach nach Burgsinn offenbar näher ist als von Karlstadt aus. Dafür führt der Weg aber offenbar über die Bay. Schanz. Ich hätte ja durchaus mehr zu den Finanzen beigetragen wenn ich noch ein Essensangebot vorgefunden hätte. Schon abgebaute Stationen fand ich jedenfalls demotivierend. Der beschriebene Aufstieg auf der zweiten Schleife muss einer von denen gewesen sein bei denen ich mich über meiner Entscheidung für die 3-fach-Schaltung am neuen Rad gefreut haben . Ich nehme an der kam noch nach dem längeren steilen Schotteraufstieg. Schade das oben auf der Höhe offenbar ein Trail einer Waldautobahn weichen muss, also da wo die Planierrauppe stand.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. September 2016)

@Zementsack und midige
Das du aus Karlstadt kommend keine Höhenmeter machst ist mir klar: Topfeben den Main und der Sinn entlang.
Das du so gut wie keine Wanderer gesehen hast, liegt unter anderen daran, dass die Streckenverläufe so gepant wurden keinen Wanderern großartig zu begegnen und natürlich das ca. 90% der genannten Teilnehmer schon gegen 10-10:30 Uhr gestartet sind.
Fürs nächste mal wird es einen Hinweis für die Langstreckenfahrer geben, dass es sinnvoller ist früher zu starten. Es ist halt auch so, dass die Stände nicht ewig offen bleiben und die Helfer von dort dann ans Ziel gehen und dort noch aushelfen. 
An anderer Stelle (Facebook) gab es auch den Hinweis fürs nächste mal frühere Startzeiten zu machen (gerade bei solchen Temperaturen wie an diesem Tag).
Tatsächlich ist bei den vorangegangen Veranstaltungen noch nie das Essen bzw. manche Getränke ausgegangen. Geplant wurde mit verzehrten Portionen aus den vorangegeangenen Wandertagen mit gewissem Aufschlag. Hier lief wohl was schief, bzw. wurde nicht mit der Menge an Leuten gerechnet.
Zur Änderung der Verpflegung sind auch schon Hinweise und Vorschläge schon während der Veranstaltung und bei Facebook gekommen.
Zur frisch geschotterten Abfahrt: Die Planungen für des Event beginnen etwa 1 Jahr im voraus. Wenn auf die Gemeinde bzw. Flurbereinigung auf die Idee kommt frisch zu schottern, kann ich das nur schlecht beeinflussen. Im Gegensatz dazu muss ich unseren Bürgermeister schwer loben, er hatte nämlich den unteren Teil der Trailabfahrt runter ins Schondratal sauber machen lassen und der besagte steile Aufstieg waren 1 Woche vorher auch noch nicht befahrbar (Aufgrund von Baumfällung und Harvestereinsatz).

Inzwischen haben wir schon einige Rückmeldungen bekommen: 
Im Allgemeinen wird die Veranstaltung von Wanderern wie auch von Mountainbikern gelobt. Was den Streckenverlauf wie auch die Ausschilderung angeht (Dieses Jahr hatten wir noch zusätzlich Kreidemarkierungen angebracht, beim letzten mal gab es nämlich größerer Verfahrerer durch mutwillig verdrehte Hinweisschilder)
Gerade das ungezwungene wurde von den Montainbikern gelobt, es ist halt kein Marathon.
Verbessern gibt es immer etwas. 
Das dieses Jahr das Essen ausging hat mich persönlich auch geärgert (bekam auch nichts mehr an der 2. Station und an der 3. Station nur noch die viertletzte Bratwurst).

Ich kann nur Sagen, beim nächsten mal wird alles besser und wir feuen uns auf euer kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

